# Wanting to start up on piano...



## Claire De Lune

But I want/need to buy one first. I would really like to get a digital piano or keyboard with weighted keys. I want it to be moderately nice but also somewhat moderate in price (as in I don't want to/cant buy some ridiculously nice piano). I'm already a serious musician, so I'm willing to pay an absolute maximum of $1000...I don't really know what the standard price for a good weighted keyboard/digital piano is...

Anyways if anyone here has some recommendations for what you think I should consider getting, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Get a Yamaha, they are amazing. Just make sure it is 88 keys. Take your pick, I have tried their cheap keyboards and they sound great.

http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA/List/ModelSeriesListLE.html?CTID=205200


----------



## Claire De Lune

Cool! Thanks for the tip.

I looked at that list and found a DGX630 on ebay that's going for $659. Click here to see it

What do you think? Is it a good deal?


----------



## Claire De Lune

I also found a YPG-535 for $400 on musician's friend. Here


----------



## mamascarlatti

All of these might sound OK but they feel wrong, nothing like an acoustic piano. I've never played a keyboard whose keys didn't feel bouncy, in whatever price range. I suspect this would have implications for the development of your technique, but like you I'm an adult beginner so I don't know for sure.


----------



## kmisho

mamascarlatti said:


> All of these might sound OK but they feel wrong, nothing like an acoustic piano. I've never played a keyboard whose keys didn't feel bouncy, in whatever price range. I suspect this would have implications for the development of your technique, but like you I'm an adult beginner so I don't know for sure.


You're right of course that nothing beats a genuine quality piano.

But you're rather strong reaction to other things tells me, from experience, that you're a little too comfortable with one particular feel. For example, a pipe organist (like myself) has to learn to put up with just about anything in terms of touch and weight. I still remember back when, starting out, switching from one keyboard to another could actually affect my play. I might make mistakes I would never make on a keyboard I'm familiar with. Over time this problem has disappeared and I play pretty much any kind of keyboard with equal...indifference. Trust me, in the long run learning to be rather indifferent to what the keyboard feels like will help you.

For my own play at home I use a Yamaha with 88 weighted keys. It's as nice as I need it to be.


----------



## Claire De Lune

Thanks for the advice guys. I think I've decided to get the YPG-535, I've found it used for $315. I think for starting off as a beginner, it may even be more than enough for me.


----------

